# Should I add Bocksin? Smells like rotten eggs!



## Delaney (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey,

I'm making black raspberry wine. The wine sat in the primary for 7 days, then I racked into a carboy for 7 more days. I noticed between day 7-14 an egg smell coming from the wine. I read up and hydrogen sulfide seems to be the problem? I just topped up either carboy to the knuckle, however, and the smell seems to have dissipated.

Should I buy Bocksin and add it asap?

Thanks for the help,

Delaney.


----------



## Kujo66 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Smell...*

I had same problem with my strawberry and I read to add some nutrient. I hope someone can confirm this is good idea or not? It did dissipate some after I did it. I sure wish there was a faster way to make this stuff..... HA


----------



## Delaney (Aug 20, 2011)

the egg smell is definitely present in the primary that I racked from...now that there is less airspace it doesn't smell so much.

http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/hydrogen_sulfide.htm

Is it okay for me to filter the wine? I have a wine filter. Should I continue to aerate if I cannot detect the odor anymore.


----------



## Kujo66 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldnt filter yet just outta the primary


----------



## robie (Aug 22, 2011)

Is fermentation finished? What is the current SG?
Did you feed nutrients to the yeast during fermentation? 

If fermentation is finished (SG does not drop for three days in a row), you should splash rack the wine. If racked wine has lost the bad smell, you are OK. You may have to splash rack it a couple of times to get rid of the smell.

Filtering won't get rid of the bad smell. The wine will have to be completely clear before you do try to filter the final result.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with Robie.

DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FILTER AN UNCLEAR WINE!!

All that will do is clog your pump and possibly burn it up.

Filtering is not the perceived thought of running your wine through a "filter" and it will come out clean.

You filter a clear wine so that the wine will have a "polished" look to it. You can also sterile filter you wine to eliminate yeast that is left in the wine.

Again though - the filter system is designed to polish your wine - give it that nice clean shiny look.


----------



## Delaney (Aug 23, 2011)

robie said:


> Is fermentation finished? What is the current SG?
> Did you feed nutrients to the yeast during fermentation?
> 
> If fermentation is finished (SG does not drop for three days in a row), you should splash rack the wine. If racked wine has lost the bad smell, you are OK. You may have to splash rack it a couple of times to get rid of the smell.
> ...



The SG was at 0.992 last time I checked...I think its at FG of 0.990 now. I racked the wine 3 times, and splashed it a lot...basically there is no smell now.


----------



## robie (Aug 23, 2011)

I am not familiar with "FG". If your SG is still falling, fermentation is not finished. 

If the smell is gone, you do not need to add anything like Bocksin. If fermentation is finished, let it age a month or so more, then check the smell one more time. If the smell is still gone, you are good to go. If not, splash rack again.

Make sure you have added the proper amount of Kmeta, as all that splash racking can deplete the free SO2 level in your wine.


----------



## Delaney (Aug 23, 2011)

robie said:


> I am not familiar with "FG". If your SG is still falling, fermentation is not finished.
> 
> If the smell is gone, you do not need to add anything like Bocksin. If fermentation is finished, let it age a month or so more, then check the smell one more time. If the smell is still gone, you are good to go. If not, splash rack again.
> 
> Make sure you have added the proper amount of Kmeta, as all that splash racking can deplete the free SO2 level in your wine.



FG = Final Gravity (fermentation complete)

I already added more campden when I racked and splashed.


----------

